# Beakers?



## croakersoaker (Oct 3, 2011)

Hey guys I'm getting my equipment together and I need
To get som beakers. I will be refining gold up to about two to three ounces of karat gold at a time. Any opinions on what size beakers I will need? Any thoughts on the best Place to buy them?


----------



## seawolf (Oct 3, 2011)

This is where I bought some of mine. He has good prices and fsat shipping.
from Lou's posts: http://sciencemadness.org/talk 
then: Reagents and Apparatus Acquisition 
then: Science equipment looking for a home Page 4
then: Dr.Bob / Glassware Inventory.xls
Mark


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 3, 2011)

http://www.sciencemadness.org/talk/viewthread.php?tid=15667&page=4
He has some very good prices.


----------



## seawolf (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks Mic I can't get the links to work on this computer.
Mark


----------



## croakersoaker (Oct 3, 2011)

i went ahead and got these 600ml pyrex
does this seem ok. i read to get pyrex and not the cheap bomex ones.
will this size be ok to do a couple ounces at a time


http://www.ebay.com/itm/6-Pyrex-Beaker-Griffin-Low-form-double-scale-1000-600-/130575677988?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e66eaba24

6 for 30 bucks seems like a good deal


----------



## philddreamer (Oct 3, 2011)

You can also use coffee pots for the first stages of digesting & the beakers for precipitating & rinsing stages.
Oh, and don't forget your Corning, in case of breakage or boil overs, & a watch glass! :mrgreen:


----------



## goldenchild (Oct 3, 2011)

croakersoaker said:


> i went ahead and got these 600ml pyrex
> does this seem ok. i read to get pyrex and not the cheap bomex ones.
> will this size be ok to do a couple ounces at a time
> 
> ...



I use bomex and have never had one break. Not due to reactions at least. For 2 to 3 ounces at a time I would have gotten a 2000ml beaker. With a 600ml you will be decanting multiple times or have to process seperate batches.


----------



## croakersoaker (Oct 3, 2011)

I'll probably practice with around one ounce amounts will these be good for tha. Also what type of coffee pot?


----------



## philddreamer (Oct 3, 2011)

Like the ones that would hold 12 cups or so. You can get them at the second hand stores. I prefer the type with no hinged cover, that way I can place the watch glass & get the condensation back in the pot.


----------



## croakersoaker (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks you guys are very helpful. I have been doing quite a bit of reading but 
Sometimes the answer aren't clear.I have seen many references to watchglass but nothing tells me whAt exactly it is. I'm guessing it's some sort of cover?Also so I don't drive you guys crazy with little questions is there like a glossary of commonly used terms?


----------



## philddreamer (Oct 3, 2011)

You want to use the watch glass so your Corning & surrounding areas don't look like that... :roll:


----------



## Geo (Oct 3, 2011)

i bought a set of glass dishes from wal-mart and am using the plates and saucers from the set. had to bust the little wifes bubble on that. she thought i was being sweet and buying her new dishes :roll: like thats gonna happen. :lol: naw. really i had to go back and buy ME a set after i told her i was just browsing and was thinking of her.


----------



## gmiller (Oct 4, 2011)

I use "vintage" pyrex drip coffee pots. They have a pyrex handle, pour spout, and a clear pyrex lid that twists to lock in place. in addition, they are about 3x thicker than regular thrift store coffee carafe or lab pyrex and the top openng is large enough to get your entire hand into if needed. 

http://www.ioffer.com/si/pot%20percolator

For a "watch glass" I use a 6" diameter clear plate. I pick these up at thrift stores for around $1 each. They usually have some type of gold design arond the outer edge. I remove the gold design by placeing them in AR or HCL-CL. They then work great for "watch Glass"'s for beakers or carafe type coffee pots. And they can be used rightside up or inverted.

Hope that helps and saves you some $ and spills

Gary


----------



## glondor (Oct 4, 2011)

I use 2 liter beakers but really wish I had some 4 liter ones.


----------



## Claudie (Oct 4, 2011)

seawolf said:


> This is where I bought some of mine. He has good prices and fsat shipping.
> from Lou's posts: http://sciencemadness.org/talk
> then: Reagents and Apparatus Acquisition
> then: Science equipment looking for a home Page 4
> ...



I downloaded the list, but how do I go about ordering from this guy? I don't see any of that information.


----------



## seawolf (Oct 6, 2011)

First register then send a U2U mesage to him with the quanity of each item you want and your zip code. He will respond to let you know the total price and his paypal info. He shipped mine the same day as the payment was recieved.
Mark


----------



## Claudie (Oct 6, 2011)

Thank you Mark.


----------

